# Should I be eating gluten-free meat?



## JMR97 (Dec 5, 2011)

I started the FODMAP diet recently and today while I was shopping for food, I noticed Oscar Mayer (don't know if I actually spelled that right) had gluten-free meat. I don't see anywhere that you should only eat gluten-free meat on the FODMAP diet, so should I buy this or is regular meat fine?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may need to watch processed meat as some fillers in things like hotdogs, salami, etc can have wheat in them.If it is a whole meat, without additives don't spend extra for anything gluten free as all meat is gluten free. It is just processed meats that may have additives in them from wheat or other grains.Anything that is processed you will need to check the ingredients on the label. A lot of things have always been gluten free, they just didn't bother with the label until it got trendy. Like back when a lot of things got labeled cholesterol free even though they never had any in it when that was the trend.When you are avoiding certain foods it is usually a lot easier if you stick to simple foods as they got cut off the bone or picked from the plant. Less chance for something to be in there, and usually whole/real food is more nutritious than processed/extruded food-like substances.


----------



## JMR97 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up Kathleen.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Just for the record all Boar's Head brand deli meats (and cheeses) are gluten-free.


----------



## JMR97 (Dec 5, 2011)

faze action said:


> Just for the record all Boar's Head brand deli meats (and cheeses) are gluten-free.


Yeah? I used to eat Boar's Head all the time anyway, good to know it's also gluten-free.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

JMR97 said:


> Yeah? I used to eat Boar's Head all the time anyway, good to know it's also gluten-free.


http://www.boarshead.com/gluten_free.php


----------

